# Money takeing trick training?



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it possible training a pigeon to take money from a persons hand. I have seen parrots do it, and i was just wondering if it is possible? If anyone has a tip or idea on how to achive this please let me know.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*money training*

yes its possible, train them backwards learning to go to the dollar first.
1. place dollar on table when pigeon walks towards it. give treat. after doing this 5_10 times.
2. then wait for bird to look at dollar or peck at it . give treat do this 5-10 times.
3. next fold dollar slightly so pigeon can accidentally pick up dollar bill. give treat do this 5-10 times.
4. now give treat when pigeon holds dollar even if just for a few seconds.do this 5-10 times.
5. place your hand on the table and keep it still. when pigeon walks towards your hand with dollar. give treat.do 5-10 times.
6. next give treat when dollar touches hand. do 5-10 times.
7. move hand to different parts of table keeping iit still. do#6
8. now move hand one foot away from table. pigeon may hop on to hand .if not try resting hand on top of chair back. then give treat. do5-10 times.
THIS IS A LONG PROCESS it may take many weeks before you get the desired result. practice everyday . If pigeon is having difficulty with a step , go back one step and practice more. you will have to mold movements by rewarding at the right time and consistently. dont get impatient stay calm and the pigeon will be more cooperative. Also do trick training before mealtime so hes hungry. then after training feed him.

After learning to bring the dollar to you . You can practice having him bringing it to you from different locations including a friends hand.


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you a lot! I'm trying to train it to do this so I can preform with all my animals, and I thought that it would be a good way to get tips from people who enjoyed it. Now what age should I start to train it, keep in mind I'm also trying to teach it how to come to its name.
Thanks ABILLION


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*come*

i guess you can start by saying its name then handfeeding from the time you first get it. I guess anytime before its weaned. Have you trained your other pets? i read in your other thread you will be performing at church. Can you post a video of your trained pets.


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

lg5555 said:


> i guess you can start by saying its name then handfeeding from the time you first get it. I guess anytime before its weaned. Have you trained your other pets? i read in your other thread you will be performing at church. Can you post a video of your trained pets.


My pets generally work together, and they generally just do what they do, but it's nothing real special, the only thing that I have worked with was a dog and a parrot that both died a while back...my sugar glider is in training, he is learning to go to things, my dog is just a baby, but I'm planning on working with other animals to train for this, when my first hatched pigeon, I taught it to land on a turtles back, but he got aten and the turtle died, any advice on an animal that could enter act with the pigeon friendly? Sorry if I disappointed you by the word trained, it's just a few simple tricks.... But thank you


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*trained pigeon*

Did you train a pigeon yet?


----------

